# Advice Needed: Building a Work Bench



## orlokoclock (May 18, 2012)

Hey all!

I have in the past worked for haunts and haunted attractions, but I am striking out on my own in home haunting now. I was looking for tips and advice on building a work bench for home haunting. What tools do you recommend, what sort of supplies should I get, etc.

Since the tools I used before were owned by the haunts, I need a lot of tools for myself. I have screwdrivers, hammers, pliers and the like, and I have acquired a drill/screw gun. I know I need a saw and heat gun next. But what comes after that?

I am expecting to build some basic scenes so I have them, like Cemeteries, Voodoo Shack, Scarecrows and Corn, and I have plans for most of them already. I am just trying to figure out what I am missing so I can round myself out.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Are you wanting to build an actual workbench? Or do you have one and are trying to supply it with tools and such to work on props?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I would suggest a wood burning tool, a soldering iron, some good paint brushes, lots of clamps, a couple of different rasps for sculpting, small hand saws, and a couple of spray bottles. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

A good heavy vice on your workbench. And a Dremel. Even if you have a nice workbench I have found having a couple of good portable workbenches, like sawhorses are invaluable. I prefer the Husky X-Workhorse from Home Depot.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd say I probably get the most use out of:

cordless drill (with plenty of power and torque) various screw bits and a harbor freight drill index set
scroll saw/jig saw
circular saw (nothing fancy)
Dremmel tool (by any manufacturer other than dremmel as their tools seem to be underpowered/undertorqued) 
big kit of dremmel bits from harbor freight
Soldering iron
VOA meter
hot glue gun (go industrial size if possible!)
clamps
big clear work surface


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Terra did a video of her workshop a little while ago...It is a great setup. But she has a lot of room to work with.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I forgot to add that an air compressor becomes invaluable after only having it for a few hours.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Maybe.. A better point to address is where to buy this stuff... HARBOR FREIGHT for the most part.

Oh, and a *heat gun* obviously.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

If you re looking for a work-bench Here is a good one from Haunt-Caste http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25655&highlight=work+bench


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

One thing that I haven't seen mentioned is a drill press.

Only once you have one do you realize how often you use it since it's there. Especially if you need to drill precision holes, or multiple pieces.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You may find that something like folding tables, with power strips mounted to the bottom side will work best for your "Bench". Unless you have room for a more permanent fixture in your home, it means that you will need to be able to alter the use of your workspace for different projects and for daily life. Adding a section of self healing mat to the top of your table(s) will help insure a long life for it/them.
As for tools themselves?
A lot depends upon what you can and want to do. The variety of skills and abilities that are useful for a haunt is almost endless, and each discipline requires different tools.
A good compressor, possibly one that can be moved or mounted remotely can be a major help, from running nail guns, airbrushes, spray guns, etc., to using it for the haunt itself to activate props and such.
Spring and wood clamps, saws, mallets and hammers, a projector, a hot knife or wire foam cutter, cordless drills and saws, a high speed drill, a bench mounted grinder/polishing wheel, a soldering iron, a drywall/framer's square, a calculator or two, a dry marker board to plan and schedule projects, a good working chair or stool you can use, a good heat gun, a box fan (or two) along with furnace filters to cover the suction side of the fan(s). a magnet on a string, traditional hairy brushes and glass containers for painting and detail work, good, heavy duty extension cords and good quality air hoses to run to/from your compressor. Beyond that, it's the usual collection of screwdrivers, wrenches, etc., most people would like to have at hand.
But I repeat, much depends upon what you want to be able to do and what kind of space you have to work with.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

My Most used tools are In order:
1-Compound Mitre saw. I use it for Something almost every day. My MOST used and valuable assett.
2-Chordless Impact driver (Different than a chordless drill, Lighter and far more efficient in driving AND REMOVING screws than a traditional chordless drill). Once you own one you will NEVER use a standard chordless drill for driving screws ever again. A truely superior tool worth EVERY Penny.
3- My Drill Press. I can't live without it.
4- A standard chordless drill for every other hand drilling need.
5- The ever present "Dremmel" Including router attachment and many bits.
6- A belt sander
7- A mini Band saw (Wish I had a bigger one, but mine works)
8- Folding tables I used them more than my standard tables which always fill up with "Stuff".... Nough said there LOL.
9- Grinder with a abrasive wheel and a wire wheel.
10- A Mig welder (Wish I could afford a "Tig" welder)
11- A hand held Jig Saw
12- an orbital sander. 
13- Squares, a framing square an "L" square
14- Soldering iron
15- Hot Glue Gun
16- paint brushes of EVERY Size and shape.

I splurged this fall and bought a good table saw. I have been able to do most things without it in the past so It's not officially a "Must have" , BUT.... it is becomming a very valuable tool for so many projects. 

There's a ton more tools for more specific projects but this is a pretty basic tool set..


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

NIblique71 that's a perfect list.

I'd add air compressor and nailsgun/s to that if your set building or making panels.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Don't forget a pipe cutter!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll also add that if you are purchasing a table saw, go ahead and spend the extra money on a double-bevel sliding compound miter saw.

Having the ability to cut angles in both directions without having flip your work around helps a ton. You'll notice the sliding miter saws and a bit more expensive, but is absolutely necessary if you are going to be cutting anything greater than six inches wide.

They do cost more than standard chop saws, but make up for it in versatility. I would prioritize the sliding function over the double bevel. The double bevel is nice, but the sliding is a must have for me.

Hope that helps some.


----------

